# Bolt TE3 Update 20.7.4b.RC3 ?



## bnc (Apr 29, 2016)

Did my Bolt on TE3 get an update last night ? Its now on version 20.7.4b.RC3 . I think it was previously at 20.7.4.RC42


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bnc said:


> Did my Bolt on TE3 get an update last night ? Its now on version 20.7.4b.RC3 . I think it was previously at 20.7.4.RC42


If that's true, start a new thread in Coffee House. No change on the release notes web page.

I am a little scared. Friday night is when they take out the trash.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

bnc said:


> Did my Bolt on TE3 get an update last night ? Its now on version 20.7.4b.RC3 . I think it was previously at 20.7.4.RC42


Still on 42 here and I did 2 connections and a restart after reading this. Any pre-roll ads? Guide ads?


----------



## bnc (Apr 29, 2016)

schatham said:


> Still on 42 here and I did 2 connections and a restart after reading this. Any pre-roll ads? Guide ads?


I have not noticed anything different including ads


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

bnc said:


> I have not noticed anything different including ads


No changes here either.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

bnc said:


> Its now on version 20.7.4*b*.RC3 .


Wonder if the b stands for beta.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

KevTech said:


> Wonder if the b stands for beta.


With their current innovations, It might stand for bend over.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I just rolled back from TE4 to TE3, and the version it gave me is the 4b version - 20.7.4b.RC3-USC-11-849


----------



## elprice7345 (Sep 28, 2009)

Both of my TiVo Bolts were "Pending Restart" this morning.

Rebooted and updated to 20.7.4b.RC3-USC-11-849.

Haven't noticed any changes yet.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

My TE3 Bolt Vox Tivo has crashed multiple times since getting that update. Blue circle, black screen, unresponsive, hangs forever. Either reboots itself or I have to unplug. I can't remember the last time that happened.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

spiderpumpkin said:


> My TE3 Bolt Vox Tivo has crashed multiple times since getting that update. Blue circle, black screen, unresponsive, hangs forever. Either reboots itself or I have to unplug. I can't remember the last time that happened.


maybe TiVo introducing TE3 update with bugs to force use stubborn Hydra haters into the Hydra fold.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

My 1TB Bolt (4-tuner) has it now, my 1TB Vox (6) is pending restart, so I assume it'll get it tonight.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I haven't seen any posts where a Roamio received this update. I wonder what that means?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> I haven't seen any posts where a Roamio received this update. I wonder what that means?


I don't know, but my Premiere is also at 20.7.4b.RC3. My Bolts are all there too, but my Roamios and Minis are still at 20.7.4.RC42.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm fairly certain this will roll out to all TE3 users. As for what it does, who knows. Maybe there's some kind of SSL certificate expiring that needed updating or something.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

morac said:


> I'm fairly certain this will roll out to all TE3 users. As for what it does, who knows. Maybe there's some kind of SSL certificate expiring that needed updating or something.


Good point. There are a whole bunch of copyright messages. One or more may need changing.


----------



## Halfwatt (Sep 3, 2018)

Hello - sometime in the last 24-48 hours my series 4 Premier updated it's software to 20.7.4b.RC3-748-2-748....
I believe it was previously 20.7.4.RC42-748-2-748
No pre-roll commercials......yet?
Wasn't experience 3 supposed to be in maintenence mode ?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Halfwatt said:


> Wasn't experience 3 supposed to be in maintenence mode ?


Every look at the copyrights display? Some may have been changed.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> I haven't seen any posts where a Roamio received this update. I wonder what that means?


My Roamio Basic just got hit with a Pending Restart but I'm in no rush.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

I wonder if this was to update Netflix? S3s are losing it.

De-enabling features on S3 HD-what to do?


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

I still haven’t gotten the update on my white BOLT or BOLT VOX.

craigr


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

What software version do you have?


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> What software version do you have?


LOL. I got back from a business trip two nights ago and found both are now on the latest version. I imagine I was just stuck on the past release though if I recall.

Best,
craigr


----------

